# Free VST Plugin - Pitchproof - Pitch Shifter/Harmonizer



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I downloaded this plugin earlier today and tried it out in Reaper this evening. It uses intelligent pitch shifting and even though you can use it with a clean guitar sound you do get a little bit of the "warbling" artifacts on certain notes but it sounds better with some dirt/distortion. There's a wet/dry dial and another dial to choose the key you want for the harmony. The 32 bit and 64 bit version are in the same zip so you can choose what's best for your computer. Here's the website: http://aegeanmusic.com/pitchproof-specs Be sure to scroll down and check out the video as well. BTW you don't have to use this only on guitar. A person on another forum said he was using it on drums to get more "orchestral" or "drums of doom" type sounds. Try it on vocals, bass, keyboards, etc. Maybe record your dog barking and take it up an octave. :smile-new:


----------

